
WebToSnailMail - iamelgringo
http://www.gfilter.net/webtosnailmail/
======
felideon
Haha. Better yet, how about send an e-mail and have it transcribed to a real
letter?

(And of course a quick Google search reveals www.postful.com)

------
Chocobean
=) I thought they were going to send it using live snails... clever, thanks.

------
pchristensen
The address is at Google HQ.

------
superchink
How is this any different from printing out an article myself?

------
DTrejo
This tickles me. :)

